# Digital Productions



## Sonick (Dec 17, 2009)

Digital Productions is a full service DJ and Karaoke company that serves from Mobile to Fort Walton Beach. Our equipment is state of the art and completely digital meaning no skips caused by scratched cd's! Not only do we have a high quality sound system, but we also offer spectacular lighting to enhance the quality of our show. In fact, we believe we have THE BEST light show in Pensacola. Digital Productions offers thousands of songs from the 40's to the newest tracks available. We also offer the most up-to-date karaoke library on the gulf coast as well as THE LARGEST MUSIC VIDEO LIBRARY AROUND! We specialize in club dance and karaoke shows but also cater to weddings, private parties, dances, ect. We do not charge you based on what equipment we bring like others do, our prices are based on travel and length of your event and NOT the level of quality you desire. We bring our best equipment and energetic personalities to every event we perform. 



Marty Dobbins 

(850) 490-9028



Steve Jarvis 

(850) 324-1082



www.thekaraokeexperts.com

[email protected]


----------

